# Anyone in Greenwood, SC?



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

My wife's job is sending her to Greenwood for 3 months starting in June. I'm going to head out in July and spend a few weeks working remotely from there.

I'm going to ship a bike out, just not sure whether I should bring the road bike or the mtn bike. (I realize this is a roadie forum......) I'm definitely more of a roadie, but do like to knock around on the mtn bike, too. Just curious if anyone knows how good the riding out that way is? Are the roads pretty safe?

Also, any general info on where to eat, what to see while we're out there would be much appreciated. We live in Colorado, and have never spent much/any time in the SC area.

Thanks in advance - looking forward to the humidity.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

That's my wife's home town, and we both went to Clemson. It's been a few years since I've been down there (we're now in OR), but the terrain is quite flat and the humidity is horrendous in the summer. It's full of stupid crackers. If you like fried ocra, fried steak, fried anything else, biscuits and gravy, grits, and sweet tea, the food is OK (if you don't, you're screwed). I'm sure there's still a Chick-fil-A in the Greenwood Mall, and at least one Cracker Barrel in town. Those seemed to be the highlights.

For riding in town, I'd bring a road bike. You won't find any decent MTBing right around town, because to me, it requires a mountain. The best bet for both road and MTBing is going to be up towards the Clemson area and the hills of N. GA. Those areas are OK, but you'll still have the other issues to deal with. Enjoy your summer!


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Wow! What a dumbass!
Glad you packed your sh*t and got out!

To the OP:
Greenwood is a nice little town. There's a good core group riders up there that aren't hard to find. Go to Knight's and ask around. I don't know how fast the rides are, but the terrain is great and the countryside is beautiful.

Greenville has plenty of riding, as does Columbia.
Both towns have a Tuesday Night World Championship.

Go to Greenville and ride north of town. It'll give you all you want. If it's good enough for Hincapie and the USPRO championships, it's good enough for you. 
Do the big loop over Caesars Head, down into Brevard, NC and back. You'll be DONE when you get back to the car. There are more loops just outside of town that you can imagine.
The 4th of July ride in Tryon, NC (about an hour or so from Greenwood) is great. 70 miles and @ 7000ft of climbing.
Columbia is rolling with some bigger climbs just West of town. The TNWC there is damn fast and pulls in some of the fastest guys in the Southeast.

For MTB, there are several GREAT trails within a short drive of G'Wood. 

Please disregard the ignorant comments from the above poster. Some people are just generally unhappy with their lives...

Feel free to PM me for more info...


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

The secretest most bestest single track in the state is near Greenwood. Long Cane Horse Trail. Don't let the name fool you. And FATS isn't too far away. Its kinda fun too. So I vote for the mtb. I've also done a century in that area, and as bits notes the road riding is nothing to sneeze at. So bring them both. 

http://web.mac.com/ashby_stokes/Greenwoodmtb/Home.html


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

FYI:

Jun 26: Bee Buzzin' Flower Festival Ride, Greenwood, SC, 26 & 60 miles
http://www.scfestivalofflowers.org/greenwood-county-bee-buzzins-bicycle-tour/
Also
http://www.scfestivalofflowers.org/bicycle.htm


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks for helpful feedback. Looking like I'm heading that way in mid-July.
As much as I'd like to have 2 bikes out there, it just doesn't work on a lot of levels. I'm putting the back up road bike back together so I can ship that out and have it waiting for me. Figure I'll rent a mtn bike a couple of times and go check out some of the trails.

Be fun to ride some place new, although I've spent my entire life in the SW, and don't deal well with humidity.


----------



## bosax (Oct 13, 2005)

Yeah,
I'm from there, kinda. Even today I get flashbacks from pastures and houses that were on my loop. Once you get out of town you might not encounter a car for 30-40 miles. It can get rural pretty quick. 

But do beware, the driver in the truck is probably drinking a tallboy


----------



## mikeridesabike (Mar 14, 2009)

Find some way to get a mountain bike and go to FATS. This is about 45 minutes from Greenwood and is a classic trail system with about 35 miles of really nice trails. If you can ride a medium, I can loan you a hardtail Stumpjumper one weekend.

45 minutes the other direction is Greenville, which has a huge road bike scene. Another 30 minutes north from there and you can get into the mountains where George Hincapie does his winter traninig.

Oh, and by the way, I like sweet tea and fried okra just fine! And we ain't all a bunch of morons around here, although there is no shortage. I'm sure everyone in Oregon is a PhD who speaks 6 languages and does brain surgery as a hobby.


----------

